

Top Mistakes of Massive CSS - jackowayed
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2010/07/03/velocity-top-5-mistakes-of-massive-css/

======
pan69
Aren't most of these 'rules' applicable to just about everything you serve
from your domain, not just CSS?

~~~
wyuenho
Yes but everything else except the document is supposedly optional and tend to
scale up rather quickly. So these rules have a little more weight when applied
to your CSSes and JSes.

------
stan_rogers
One small question: why wasn't the link to the original posting at
Stubbornella rather than to a reblog? Did I miss the meeting where we decided
there were no girls allowed?

------
pistoriusp
If you're serving your css / javascript gzipped is there any additional value
to minifying it?

~~~
nex3
Yes. While combining minification and gzip doesn't produce as dramatic an
improvement as either does above plain text, combining them does usually yield
some additional improvement (especially if minification handles things like
variable renaming in JS or property folding in CSS).

------
wyuenho
56% Serving CSS with Cookies? Wow. I must have missed this wave of innovation.
I honestly have never heard of this before.

~~~
pistoriusp
If you're serving static media on a domain that also serves cookies then each
request to the static media will include the cookie request.

Generally you can serve cookies on www.example.com and not have request to
example.com include cookies.

~~~
wyuenho
Right, but how is this a problem that you can control? It's the client that
sends back the cookies, not the server, and you can't control your clients.
When you need to set a cookie, you just do.

I think this number needs some sort of clarifications from Steve Souders as to
what he means.

~~~
jasonkester
Yes, this is a problem you can (and should) control.

It's as simple as registering mysitecdn.com (assuming your main domain is
mysite.com) and serving all static content from there. Never set cookies
against your CDN domain and they will never be in your users browser, thus
ensuring he won't send them back to you with every request.

~~~
wyuenho
Ah ha this makes more sense. So if I don't want to use a real CDN, I can just
set my cookies with a domain www.mysite.com, serve all my static content from
cdn.mysite.com and I'm all set?

~~~
pistoriusp
100% correct.

Just some clarification for those that don't get it. Setting cookies on
mysite.com; means that the cookies will be pushed by the client for all
subdomains for mysite.com (*.mysite.com);

\-- But if you're setting cookies from www.mysite.com you can serve media from
cdn.mysite.com and the requests from cdn.mysite.com will not push cookies to
your server.

